# ants.



## Jeffrey James (Jul 28, 2012)

Yard is infested. I have had pros out who sprayed yard. Ant bait doesn't seem to be effective, they just pop up somewhere else. Any other suggestions?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

get a couple of these?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go get some Roach Away.
Any Wal-Mart, hardware store, Lowes and HD all have it in the pestacide area.
It's 95% boric acid.
Just a little bit around the nest will be draged back down into the nest and eaten by the queen to kill her.
It will not harm pets, people or the lawn.


----------



## Jeffrey James (Jul 28, 2012)

*ants*

That sounds good although there are 4 inches of rocks covering the yard so it is difficult
To see where the nests are. I have been spraying the yard with pest control at a tune of 25 per gallon with not much luck. I wonder if vinegar or some inexpensive household product may work?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Find a concentrate that has “fipronil” as active ingredient. Works great on ants and termites. Mix with water according to labeled directions. Apply with compressed air sprayer for large areas; a watering can works well for localized or direct nest treatment.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought boric acid kills grass.


----------



## vikasarora786 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Is fipronil safe to be used by a layman?*



PAbugman said:


> Find a concentrate that has “fipronil” as active ingredient. Works great on ants and termites. Mix with water according to labeled directions. Apply with compressed air sprayer for large areas; a watering can works well for localized or direct nest treatment.


We have a 15 month old and I am
Not an exterminator. And have been thinking about using fipronil based spray for the carpenter ants problem. I have had Lil success with DuPont advion gel bait but still see ants. Would it be safe for me to apply the fipronil. Please advise. Thanks for all your help on this forum.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Fipronil, to my knowledge is only labeled for outdoor perimeter use. Maybe the recent “knock-offs”, now that it is off patent, will allow indoor treatment. It is safe enough indoors; its just that the original manufacturer never asked the epa to approve an indoor label. Sometimes a perimeter spray, meaning base of house and a foot or two of soil will solve a carpenter ant problem. Also spray the base/trunk of nearby trees. Fipronil is non-repellent. do not mix it with anything else or use anything else. It could take several weeks to work as it works slowly, which is what we want.

Indoors we use Phantom, outdoors fipronil. Both are safe enough to use indoors. If you want to use fipronil indoors and are still nervouse about it then just use it in the unfinished/utility/garage/attic areas of your house. Give it time and be patient.


----------

